# Cool Breeze Century 8/19



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone doing this ride this weekend?


Fixer


----------



## voltman (Aug 1, 2006)

Me! Me! Most likely, anyway.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll be there, just like every year. I'm doing a modified version of the double metric. I'll be chopping off the whole loop through Ojai. This cuts the ride down to 102 miles, but still includes all the good parts, like the jaunt around Lake Casitas and the bits up into the hills of Santa Barbara.


----------



## Brandy (Aug 14, 2006)

*I'll be there!*

Just passing along this email from Cool Breeze to those who are not yet registered or are using someone else's registration 



> THE 12TH ANNUAL COOL BREEZE CENTURY AUGUST 19,
> 2006
> 
> RIDE START & FINISH
> ...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool! I just got that same email moments ago. Looks like I'll head up there Friday evening.

Fixer


----------



## caligurl (Jun 6, 2005)

> Double Metric riders will be given check-in
> priority between 6:00 a.m. and 6:30 a.m. on Saturday,
> by being bumped to the head of the lines.


i'm glad to hear this! at 3 harbors.... i stood in line for about 30 minutes (of course there were only 10 people ahead of me... the ONE lady doing registration just like to talk! and most, if not all, of the people ahead of me were doing the metric... not the century!


----------



## cleavel (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi,

I'll be arriving at the start around 6:15a and starting the century at 7:15a-7:30a. Hopefully they won't be out of popsicles at the last rest stop this year. :cryin: 

I will have a hand-drawn red star on my ride (not race) number and I will be in my club kit (pink and blue -- think team Lampre  ). Hope to see some of you during the day or at the after-ride meal.

Thanks.

*Cleave*


----------



## bernmart (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll be there. I'm planning to start at about 7 AM, red star on my number. I'll be riding a black Specialized Roubaix Pro, and wearing a blue/white Classique jersey. If you're starting later don't worry; you're sure to pass me! Let's all try to connect,

Bernie


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*yup!*

my fiance and i will be riding it for the 3rd year in a row.... 

the 1st year i did the century and she did the metric. it was both our first years riding road bikes regularly and we had a blast. i was cramping the last 10 miles but the popsicles were great and big feast at the end awesome!

the 2nd (last year) we both did the full century. this time though i pulled our puppy in a trailer. i had to draft off my fiance the last 15miles -- tougher than i had thought even though i was in much better shape than the 1st year.

this year, we're both doing the century again, but we recently got a tandem and my brother will be my stoker. he's only starting riding recently so this will be his first century. the puppy's too big now and grandparents will be providing day care!

see you guys out there. look for the 2 big asian guys on a burley tandem!

later,
john


----------



## mmercier (Jul 15, 2004)

*How Cool?*

Post Hijack.....

For those who have done this ride before, how did you like it? I live in OC and am contemplating doing it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Ride reports can be found here:

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=221027


Fixer


----------

